# Things to do before buying a horse?



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, first off you will need to fence in a paddock or 2 for rotation. The rotation might not be completely necessary but it will keep your ground healthier if your horse doesn't over graze, and might help cut down on mud.

Second, you will need some kind of shelter. Whether you fix the barn, or make a run-in in a paddock for 24/7 it's personal preference. I am personally a fan of a barn in winter and 24/7 in summer, but that's just because I hate the cold.

An arena isn't a necessity. A fenced off paddock can do the trick, but if your really want an arena, look at how cheap you can make it, and still make it good(but remember to give yourself plenty of space. I LOVE big arenas.) 

You don't necessarily need a round pen. There are very few near me, but if you ever get into boarding, along with an outdoor this might be nice. But only if you have money OR need it to train a horse, but you can do training in an arena.

Put money aside for equipment. You really can't buy the stuff till you find/buy the horse. Your dream horse might be a 15.3 quarter horse, but you might end up with a 14.1 Arabian, and there is a difference between horse and pony. So just put the money needed for equipment aside. Also, try to buy a used saddle and bridle, cheaper then new, or you can get good quality for the same price as a cheap one.

You can however slowly pick up brushes, lead ropes and other stuff that can be universal.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi LauraLA

People have a lot of misconceptions about horse ownership so I think it's really smart of you to try to consider the possibilities before taking the plunge!

One thing I usually tell new owners is that the expensive part of owning a horse is not so much buying tack and the actual horse, it's the upkeep that's expensive! Make sure that you have plenty of money for this horse in case of a medical emergency, medications and supplements if he needs it. You mentioned that some people don't think you are financially able to care for a horse. I don't know your situation but if this is a close family member then you may want to consider their opinion. It can be difficult to wrap your head around all of the financial obligations you will now have as an adult. Being able to provide for the animal is so, so important. 

Also, I wanted to mention that most horses do not like to be alone. They are herd animals. It sounds like you just want to keep one horse around by himself which could be stressful for him. It would be a good idea to think about some kind of companion animal for him if you won't get another horse (like a goat or a donkey). 

Those were just a few thoughts. Good luck!


----------

